# Pensacola gun show



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone go to the show today? Any good deals etc? Was curious to what ar15 lowers were going for? was just curious if its worth my time and 7 bucks tomorrow.

thanks


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Same ole same O to me.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I had a good day -- sold a rifle, bought a three pistols (two good deals and one great deal) and some ammo -- and I enjoyed keeping Mac the Knife company at his table.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a good day as well.. sold my knife 30 sec after I got my hand stamped and proceeded to pick up a savage FVSR, and a new carry holster for my 1911.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I thought it was horrible. Same ole same ole, everything over priced. and the old man that is usually there that does the glock work, like sites and ects. wasn't there. I hope he is OK, i talked to a couple people there and they said they haven't seen him. Does anyone have his number from his cards or anyway to get ahold of him? Save your time and $7.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

He was at the Robertsdale show last month. I'll look to see if I have his number somewhere... He seemed fine, but his wife's health isn't that good I don't believe. I've also seen him at the Ft. Walton Beach Show - but I don't recall seeing him at the Pensacola show as long as I can remember...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

He was there last year, we talked for a bit about doing some work but i never got his card or number or if i did i lost it.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I looked all over my desk - but I couldn't find his contact information... If I come up with it, I'll post it later.

Here is my "great deal" score for this gunshow - a mint condition Iver Johnson Pony in .380 ACP

These were originally intended to be a joint effort between Star and Colt for a small 1911-style pistol. The deal went sour before they could make it to market - so Iver Johnson as well as Firearms International ended up producing and selling these for a few years. Great quality guns, and this one has an exceptional trigger.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Seemed like the same vendors, buy saw a couple good prices on Glocks for non-leo/military crowd. Picked up a couple mil-spec 7 round 45 magazines at a good price. I didn't see a stripped lower in the place for AR, Milton show has more parts to be a smaller show. Took my youngest son, his first show, he had a blast.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

PONY 

WOULD OF 
SHOULD OF 
just DIDNT BUY IT
That thing is NICE


did get the swiss K GUNS gone now i need to find one to shoot this 500 rounds of 7.5x55 up

BOUGHT a G20 today


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

chevelle427 said:


> PONY
> 
> WOULD OF
> SHOULD OF
> ...


Yeah, I honestly felt bad when the seller found me later (twice) - and asked to buy it back on the spot. If I hadn't already told my wife about it, and promised her I'd let her see if she liked it (she prefers pistols with smooth backstraps) - I probably would have let him have it back, as I could tell he had found out the rarity and value - and was having genuine seller's remorse.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i think it was because someone told him what he had done, 

i saw him today he said you turned down a good offer on it and i think that made him a bit sicker


----------



## fishknot (Apr 26, 2008)

*gunshow buys*

I picked up a new Kel Tec pf9 in desert tan for 269.00 and a crimson laser for 165.00 out the door. I found the show to be pretty productive.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I just had two replacement mags show up in the mail for the Pony. They are 7-round instead of 6...so I now have a very nice 7+1 pocket 380 with the Pony...very happy with this "find"!


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

2-300 would be a good deal on the Pony. Ive seen a Garcia import also. 
Heres some interesting info.


http://www.star-firearms.com/firearms/guns/d/


----------

